# شرح مكونات الحقن الالكترونى للسيارات



## Eng-Maher (8 يوليو 2007)

ELECTRONIC FUEL INJECTION COMPONENTS
*************************************************************​







---------------------
الرابط ..................،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

http://www.careersnet.org/automotive/Cibola_HS_ppt/fuelin~1.ppt

يعمل ب البور بويينت مش اقل من اصدار 2000


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يوليو 2007)

*شرح تفصيلى عن fuel injection system*

شرح تفصيلى عن fuel injection system
لسيارات ال لاند روفر ... كتاب رائع ................​







الرابط

http://www.landrover.ee/est/files/manuals/cars/rrc/rrm_fuel_injection.pdf


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (8 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وفعلا موضوع مميز من مشرف اكثر رائع
بالمناسبة هذا ليس تخصصي ولكن اعشق هذه الامور ولا اتوانى في الحصول على اي معلومة تتعلق بهذا المجال
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يوليو 2007)

م.محمد الكسواني قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وفعلا موضوع مميز من مشرف اكثر رائع
> بالمناسبة هذا ليس تخصصي ولكن اعشق هذه الامور ولا اتوانى في الحصول على اي معلومة تتعلق بهذا المجال
> بارك الله فيك.



-------------------------------
والله اخى العزيز م/ محمد اشكرك من كل قلبى وان شاء الله تستفاد معنا هنا ..احنا عايزين الى يدخل الملتقى ما يمشى منه ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا


----------



## ثومة (8 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ألفألف شكر يا مهندس ..... و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يوليو 2007)

مشكورخ الاخت ثومه .. وايه الغيبه الطويله دى ..


----------



## المصر (8 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much eng -maher


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 يوليو 2007)

المصر قال:


> thank you very much eng -maher



***********************
اشكرك عزيزى :55:


----------



## halakarak (8 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الميكانيكا (9 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جزيلا


----------



## كاظم عسكر (9 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر اخي المهندس ماهر ------ اعانك الله وميزك بمحبته انشاء الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخى المهندس كاظم..


----------



## marine_eng (10 يوليو 2007)

شكراا جزيلااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك اخى مارين


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (13 يوليو 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bader_m (13 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية 

واشكرك من اعماق قلبي


----------



## ahmed morshidy (13 يوليو 2007)

استاذ ورئيس قسم
تحياتى لك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (13 يوليو 2007)

والله مبدع 

مشكوور جدا ونرجو المزيد فى هذا المجال


----------



## ريمون عدلي (17 يوليو 2007)

شكر لك استاذي المشرف ماهر علي هذا التميز شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكور ريمون اخى


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 يوليو 2007)

ahmed morshidy قال:


> استاذ ورئيس قسم
> تحياتى لك



--------------
مشكوووووور اخى احمد


----------



## اياد الكوز (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كونكورد (24 يوليو 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك ويارب يكرمك


----------



## عديل1 (24 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed55555 (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيير


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين ومنورين و ب الاخص الاعضاء الجدد


----------



## do3a2rose (31 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله عرض جميل اوى


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (1 أغسطس 2007)

الف ألف شكر يا غالي ...


----------



## do3a2rose (2 أغسطس 2007)

الموضوع تحفة ماشاء الله 

والواحد كان محتاج حاجة تعمله رفريش للذاكرة


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين جميعا وكويس ان عملنا ري فرش للذاكره (هههههههههههه)


----------



## do3a2rose (2 أغسطس 2007)

الله يسامحك يا eng. Maher انت بتتريق عليا ؟؟؟

عامة انا فعلا من كتر قعدتى على المكتب نسيت الحاجات دى 

وانا بشكركوا على المواضيع اللى بتقدموها


----------



## سعد الكناني (2 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أغسطس 2007)

do3a2rose قال:


> الله يسامحك يا eng. Maher انت بتتريق عليا ؟؟؟
> 
> عامة انا فعلا من كتر قعدتى على المكتب نسيت الحاجات دى
> 
> وانا بشكركوا على المواضيع اللى بتقدموها


والله ما بتريق انا فعلا زيك ب الضبط انا مجال شغلى ليس له صله بالميكانيكا اساسا .. وانا زيك ب الضبط بعمل لنفسى رى فرش برضه .. بضحك معاك اخى لا تاخذ كلامى بمحمل صعب كدا 
نورت وشرفت ويارت نشوفك على طووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول .
مبسوط يا عم :55: :55: :55: :55:


----------



## م. سامر هاني (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسام جاسم (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه.


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (8 أغسطس 2007)

*:اسال الله لي ولك خاتمه كفؤها الحسن والجنه: *


----------



## eng_mechanic (8 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله كل خيرا اخى الكريم على الصرح العلمى الهائل الذى قم بتذويدنا به . اللهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك واجعله كعلم ينتفع به ان شاء الله............................وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أغسطس 2007)

eng_mechanic قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جزاك الله كل خيرا اخى الكريم على الصرح العلمى الهائل الذى قم بتذويدنا به . اللهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك واجعله كعلم ينتفع به ان شاء الله............................وشكرا



-------------------------------------------------------------
الف شكر اخى الكريم الف شكر ..:56: :56: :56: :56: :56:


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (13 أغسطس 2007)

اشي حلو كتير
بس بدنا ملفات حقن عملية عن بعض السيارات وكيفية الحقن ومكوناته
فمثلا تستخدم فولكس واجن في سياراتهاunit Injectorالذي لا نعرف الا شكله ولا نعرف عمله وكيفية فكه وتركيبة
شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور حسام


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 يناير 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## hisham_as2008 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## albahri (4 يناير 2008)

thank s a lot of for this information


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 مارس 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (8 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 يوليو 2009)

نسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخى ماهر
وبانتظار جديدك


----------



## karem1_2 (3 مارس 2010)

*thx
*


----------



## daliaali2003 (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخى العزيز ولكنى جربت الرابط ولا يعمل
ارجو رفع الملف على رابط اخر وليكن 4shared وجزاكم الله خيرا
داليدا


----------



## سامرغازى (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## shallan (25 مارس 2010)

الرباط لايعمل وشكرا


----------



## السلوك (27 مارس 2010)

عند الضغط على الرابط لا ينقلني الى المطلوب ارجو الافادة


----------

